# Billing for normal delivery



## miriam j (Sep 3, 2010)

Now i am confused!!!  I am trying to bill for a normal delivery and single liveborn.  650 and v27.0.  Claim is kicked back--what am i doing wrong in terms of getting paid for this service?  Help!!!!


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you billing a global CPT?  If so, you need a global OB code to go with the delivery (650) & the outcome (V27.0).  Try resubmitting with a V22.x also.  I put it in at the #2 spot in dx order.

Becky, CPC


----------



## miriam j (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Becky--

Thanks for the info.  I am not billing a global CPT.  What are the global CPT codes for normal delivery and outcome?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 7, 2010)

miriam j said:


> Now i am confused!!!  I am trying to bill for a normal delivery and single liveborn.  650 and v27.0.  Claim is kicked back--what am i doing wrong in terms of getting paid for this service?  Help!!!!



If you are billing for the global service (antepartum, delivery, postpartum) normal vaginal delivery:  CPT 59400 with ICD-9 650, V27.0.  There should be no problem in getting this paid.


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 7, 2010)

Delivery only is 59409 (59410 if you are providing postpartum care).  If your doc provided all antepartum care in addition to the delivery, you'd bill a 59400.  There are other codes to consider if cesarean was involved or if patient was a VBAC, but it doesn't sound like this was the case.

The 650 + V27.0 diagnosis codes are all that's needed on a delivery only code & are usually sufficient even if you're billing the full global code.  Maybe there's something else wrong with your claim?

Becky


----------



## Narayana (Apr 1, 2014)

*Normal delivery only- 59409*

*59409* Vaginal delivery only (with or without episiotomy and/or forceps),
This CPT is most appropriate for Normal Delivery.


*  *


----------

